# 2004-2005 Grizzlies "The Year in Pictures"



## GNG

*November 3. 
Memphis 91 Washington 103 *


----------



## GNG

*November 6. 
Memphis 88 Dallas 112 *


----------



## GNG

*Re: Re: 2004-2005 Grizzlies "The Year in Pictures"*

*November 10. 
Memphis 110 LA Lakers 87 *


----------



## GNG

*November 12. 
Memphis 96 Golden State 67 *


----------



## GNG

*November 14. 
Memphis 113 Seattle 118 *


----------



## GNG

*November 17. 
Memphis 101 Portland 82 *


----------



## GNG

*November 19. 
Memphis 105 Sacramento 107 *


----------



## GNG

*November 20. 
Memphis 100 Golden State 87 *


----------



## GNG

*November 22. 
Memphis 93 San Antonio 90 *


----------



## GNG

*November 24. 
Memphis 84 Seattle 93 * 


Coming Soon.


----------



## GNG

*November 26. 
Memphis 90 Minnesota 115 * 

Coming Soon


----------



## GNG

*November 27. 
Memphis 85 Dallas 98 *


----------



## GNG

*November 30. 
Memphis 93 Sacramento 98 *


----------



## GNG

*December 1. 
Memphis 82 New York 90 *


----------



## GNG

*December 3. 
Memphis 94 Philadelphia 86 *


----------



## GNG

*December 4. 
Memphis 91 Orlando 96 *


----------



## GNG

*December 7. 
Memphis 96 New York 88 *


----------



## GNG

*December 8. 
Memphis 97 Atlanta 89 *


----------



## GNG

*December 10. 
Memphis 84 Miami 92 *


----------



## GNG

*December 11. 
Memphis 72 Detroit 68 *


----------



## GNG

*December 13. 
Memphis 86 Cleveland 92 *


----------



## GNG

*December 15. 
Memphis 88 Chicago 96 *


----------



## GNG

*December 19. 
Memphis 92 LA Clippers 82 *


----------



## GNG

*December 20. 
Memphis 82 LA Lakers 72 *


----------



## GNG

*December 22. 
Memphis 99 Golden State 109 *


----------



## GNG

*December 23. 
Memphis 102 Phoenix 109 *


----------



## GNG

*December 27. 
Memphis 92 LA Clippers 82 *


----------



## GNG

*December 29. 
Memphis 117 Boston 109 *


----------



## GNG

*January 3. Memphis 92 Utah 82 *


----------



## GNG

*January 6. Memphis 101 Detroit 79 *


----------



## GNG

*January 7. Memphis 84 New Orleans 76 *


----------



## GNG

*January 11. Memphis 85 Indiana 86 *


----------



## GNG

*January 14. Memphis 109 Charlotte 89 *


----------



## GNG

*January 15. Memphis 101 Milwaukee 82 *


----------



## GNG

*January 17. Memphis 99 Houston 80 *


----------



## GNG

*January 19. Memphis 88 Phoenix 79 *


----------



## GNG

*January 22. Memphis 110 Utah 94 *


----------



## GNG

*January 25. Memphis 95 Orlando 83 *


----------



## GNG

*January 26. Memphis 111 Cleveland 117 *


----------



## GNG

*January 29. Memphis 84 Atlanta 83 *


----------



## GNG

*January 31. Memphis 98 New Orleans 91 *


----------



## GNG

*February 1. Memphis 108 Phoenix 97 *


----------



## GNG

*February 3. Memphis 103 LA Clippers 106 *


----------



## GNG

*February 8. Memphis 108 Minnesota 96 *


----------



## GNG

*February 9. Memphis 98 Philadelphia 95 *


----------



## GNG

*February 11. Memphis 88 Portland 82 *


----------



## GNG

*February 13. Memphis 73 Indiana 76 *


----------



## GNG

*February 23. Memphis 83 Washington 93 *


----------



## GNG

*February 25. Memphis 94 Denver 97 *


----------



## GNG

*February 26. Memphis 84 San Antonio 82 *


----------



## GNG

*March 1. Memphis 99 Golden State 97 *


----------



## GNG

*March 4. Memphis 86 Toronto 75 *


----------



## GNG

*March 7. Memphis 105 LA Clippers 102 *


----------



## GNG

*March 11. Memphis 94 Utah 82 *


----------



## GNG

*March 12. Memphis 66 Portland 80 *


----------



## GNG

*March 12. Memphis 104 Portland 83 *


----------



## GNG

*March 16. Memphis 88 New Orleans 82 *


----------



## GNG

*March 18. Memphis 88 Minnesota 83 *


----------



## GNG

*March 20. Memphis 91 Phoenix 97 *


----------



## GNG

*March 24. Memphis 105 New Jersey 96 *


----------



## GNG

*March 26. Memphis 85 New Orleans 96 *


----------



## GNG

*March 28. Memphis 86 Chicago 94 *


----------



## GNG

*March 29. Memphis 99 Seattle 102 *


----------



## GNG

*April 1. Memphis 93 Milwaukee 82 * 





















































































Not sure why these are all blurry..


----------



## GNG

*April 3. Memphis 102 LA Lakers 82 *


----------



## GNG

*April 5. Memphis 91 Denver 94 *


----------

